# skidsteer snow tires



## 350yddr

There's an expense I didn't see coming. Brand new Cat 246C this year and the stock 12 16.5 are frustratingly bad. Can't imagine siping would better by much. From everything I've read options seem to be ss snow tires (not cheap). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!?!


----------



## AuroraMSP

Westside Tire has skid steer snow tires that are great and very reasonably priced. 763-420-2100

http://www.westsidetire.net/index.htm


----------



## Mick76

I push through the storms with both of mine (they have the stock treaded tires) and don't have a problem with mine


----------



## RLM

Go narrower as well. We just plowed today it is the first real snow we have had since I put the 10' pusher on our 873, it was pushing the snow with snow coming over the pusher, & the stuff was heavy snow, & slick underneath I was totally impressed. With stick 12x16.5, it often had a hard time of pushing the 8' angle plow. I'm only running a 7" wide snow tire, it seems to be really working though.


----------



## 350yddr

Thanks, spoke with them today and got some good info/pricing/availability etc... My son is the primary operator and for some reason yesterdays conditions weren't allowing traction. I was in it for 4 hrs in the am, and he experienced it in the afternoon. This is a trial season for us, renting the SS but purchased the Blizzard. Nice combination to be sure, just need a lot more snow to be profitable.


----------



## AuroraMSP

I run the tires Westside sells and they make a HUGE difference! Hope it helped!


----------



## 350yddr

Here's a Youtube post from Westside Tire 



 I have no doubt that it would be a different machine with that tire/wheel pkg.


----------



## StuveCorp

I have a set of the 19.5 Westside tires and love them. Would never plow again without them.


----------



## rob_cook2001

What do they get for a set of those tires and wheels???


----------



## StuveCorp

rob_cook2001;1435145 said:


> What do they get for a set of those tires and wheels???


$1400 for my set.


----------



## 350yddr

Ditto, I was quoted the 22.5's at $1,250 + approx. 150 frt, no tax if outside of MN. 4 tires/wheels on a pallet/banded. It's a beautiful thing, I love this country.


----------



## Big Dog D

350yddr;1433969 said:


> There's an expense I didn't see coming. Brand new Cat 246C this year and the stock 12 16.5 are frustratingly bad. Can't imagine siping would better by much. From everything I've read options seem to be ss snow tires (not cheap). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!?!


Do what I did, make your own. I made them up ourselves and can buy off the rack snow tires in common/popular sizes for a fraction of the price of specialty ones. Those Westside Tires just appear to be recapped 19.5's with Gripper Caps on them. My experience over the years with Gripper Caps on trucks is that they weren't that great in the snow. I outfitted my Cat 268B with Cooper M&S and it's night and day compared to the stock tires. The M&S's are studdable too if you feel the need for more traction.

Here is the link to what I did. http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1135402&postcount=24

FYI I am running a 10ft ProTech push/pull on the machine.


----------



## Greenmtboy

I would like to see a comparison between these and the wolf paws.


----------



## AuroraMSP

I've used both Wolf Paws and the tires from WestSide and didn't notice a difference.


----------



## 350yddr

Nice, very nice, like to see good ole creative ingenuity.


----------



## StuveCorp

Big Dog D;1436927 said:


> Do what I did, make your own. I made them up ourselves and can buy off the rack snow tires in common/popular sizes for a fraction of the price of specialty ones. Those Westside Tires just appear to be recapped 19.5's with Gripper Caps on them. My experience over the years with Gripper Caps on trucks is that they weren't that great in the snow. I outfitted my Cat 268B with Cooper M&S and it's night and day compared to the stock tires. The M&S's are studdable too if you feel the need for more traction.
> 
> Here is the link to what I did. http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1135402&postcount=24
> 
> FYI I am running a 10ft ProTech push/pull on the machine.


I'll be honest, it was easier for me to just buy the Westside setup because of timing this year. You did a nice job with those. So far I really am happy with the performance of them with the gripper tread. I also will keep my 19.5 tires when it comes time to replace them from my 550 and have been starting to look for extra 19.5 steel rims to do another set. Probably the biggest reason I went with these was the oversize factor so I get more speed.


----------



## RLM

Do the 19.5" rims from a F550 match up or require mods ?


----------



## A Man

I ran wolf paws in the past but found the tires were a little spongy on bigger machines. We made these our self and they work really well. 12r22.5 tires.


----------



## Greenmtboy

Those are huge! That skid must go 25 mph.


----------



## A Man

Greenmtboy;1437792 said:


> Those are huge! That skid must go 25 mph.


It does go fast but not that fast, 15mph/25kph. The surprising part is how comfortable it is, I've always hated running skid steer's for longer than an hour but with ride control, quite cab, air ride seat/controls it's actually a pretty comfortable machine. I wouldn't suggest putting tires that size on a smaller machine, if the pavement is wet we change into low speed if were doing 180 degree turns. Believe it or not it out push's our 244j loader with the same size 10-16 snow wings's. Pretty happy with the S850 so far.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

A Man;1437742 said:


> I ran wolf paws in the past but found the tires were a little spongy on bigger machines. We made these our self and they work really well. 12r22.5 tires.


That looks ridiculous, perfectThumbs Up I just got 6 new 11R22.5 for FREE from a guy that I know that use to have a trucking company. Time to order some rims


----------



## A Man

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1438220 said:


> That looks ridiculous, perfectThumbs Up I just got 6 new 11R22.5 for FREE from a guy that I know that use to have a trucking company. Time to order some rims


Don't order them, just go your local truck wrecker and buy some old open center 22.5 wheels, get some 1/2" flat plate and a torch yourself some centers, weld them in and you're all set. Just make sure you don't put more than 60 psi in the tires, once you weld on the rim there is always a chance it could blow under high pressure.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

A Man;1438381 said:


> Don't order them, just go your local truck wrecker and buy some old open center 22.5 wheels, get some 1/2" flat plate and a torch yourself some centers, weld them in and you're all set. Just make sure you don't put more than 60 psi in the tires, once you weld on the rim there is always a chance it could blow under high pressure.


That's not just a hat rack on top your shoulders


----------



## A Man

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1438523 said:


> That's not just a hat rack on top your shoulders


Try convincing my wife and employee's of that lol.


----------



## Big Dog D

StuveCorp;1437528 said:


> I'll be honest, it was easier for me to just buy the Westside setup because of timing this year. You did a nice job with those. So far I really am happy with the performance of them with the gripper tread. I also will keep my 19.5 tires when it comes time to replace them from my 550 and have been starting to look for extra 19.5 steel rims to do another set. Probably the biggest reason I went with these was the oversize factor so I get more speed.


I'm glad that they worked out for you.

All I had into mine was the cost of the 1/4 plate steel that I made the blanks out of and the cost of the tires........all told under $700.00.

After running Ford F-550's for the last 11 years I'd stay away from the 19.5's for following reasons. Unless you have a really aggressive tread pattern with lots of siping like those on the Michelin XDE M&S's the 19.5's typically suck in the snow. They also suck from the standpoint that the sidewalls are so vulnerable to failure from impact to curbs. Maybe in a non-highway app they don't need the air pressure in them that the trucks do and this isn't quite as much of an issue, Thirdly the cost of the 19.5's are in the $380 dollar range compared to $165 for the 275/85R16's


----------



## rob_cook2001

Guys, I am going to pull the trigger on some snow tires for the s650. Is anyone running a 16inch
Truck tire on a skid? I have a hunch snow Wolfe are just regular 16inch tires but they tell me 
They are something special. I do not want to spend close to 2k on snow wolfs but I would really 
Hate to spend 1k and have the tires not hold up. Anyone have any input? The tires I am looking 
At are 7.50x16 sta super traction.
Thanks everyone
Robert


----------



## A Man

Snow wolfs are just truck tires. Nothing special about them. http://www.stausaonline.com/light-truck/super-traxion.html


----------



## rob_cook2001

They fed me some big line on the phone about how they are custom made for them and a 
Truck tire would blow out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ya they are feeding you a line of crap, the tires A Man linked ARE the tires they use


----------



## rob_cook2001

So my 980 dollar setup will be the same lol


----------



## In2toys

Hey Robert, What are you doing for rims? I'm looking into this hard also right now.


----------



## RLM

They make a 10x16.5 or 12x16.5, on that website. I got lucky with mine I found a used set of 7x15 8 lug bobcat rims, yes that is the correct size. They made them at one time. They are awesome in the snow, problem now is the operator is a cowboy  seasons almost over.


----------



## In2toys

I want to stay thinner though. That's why I'm thinking truck tires


----------



## Idahoktmrider

*ready to pull the trigger on 22 tires*

does anyone use something like this http://www.everythingattachments.com/product-p/br-dh-adpt.htm
"bradco drop height adapter allows you to use your skid steer attachment at a lower height than normal" to make up for the height increase from the tires?


----------



## DGODGR

A Man;1437742 said:


> I ran wolf paws in the past but found the tires were a little spongy on bigger machines. We made these our self and they work really well. 12r22.5 tires.


What tread pattern are you running on those 22.5s? Are they re-caps? Do you have them siped? Though the photo you offered is not a close-up, it looks like you did a little more than "torch a few holes" in them.



Big Dog D;1436927 said:


> Here is the link to what I did. http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1135402&postcount=24
> 
> FYI I am running a 10ft ProTech push/pull on the machine.


I run the Coopers on my plow trucks and I really like how well they work. I almost never have to use chains and I plow some steep grades. That being said, I don't think that the truck tires have the weight rating required for the larger skid steers (11r 22.5s being the exception). My skid steer weighs 8k # with nothing in the bucket. Even in the link to the Traxion tires shows that a 12-16.5 tire is required to get the weight rating. I thought that having a narrower tire was one of the goals. My skid comes with 12-16.5s so it seems I would not be able to gain any advantages of a narrower tire. Before anyone points out my possible lack of math basic skills, my machine has a 3000# rating (A300). Each of the (4) tires must be rated for 2,000# just for the machine. Each of the (4) tires must be rated to 2750 just to match the weight and work loads (11,000#). I would think that one would want to surpass the work rating/machine weight threshold because one can easily exceed the work rating in field conditions. Especially considering that I use a 100" snow bucket. The 12-16.5 Traxions show a rating of 3,350, each, so that would leave me with 5,400# over the weight of the machine. I would think that is more than enough but, again, I am not using a narrower tire than OEM. I also think that you can not get that high of a weight rating with the Coopers. 
One of the trucks I run the Coopers on is pretty heavy. It has a utility bed on it and I think it weighs in at 11-12k#. While that is heavy, I'm noy sure that the tires are subjected to the same forces that they would on a skid steer.


----------



## RLM

I haven't had any problems other than an operator that didn't pay attention (he is a complete moron that isn't with us any more), that didn't realize a tire was low on air & blew it off the rim & destroyed a tire. I saw it was lie from across the lot before I could get to him he did that, my $ 200.....not his.


----------



## Greenmtboy

AuroraMSP;1434963 said:


> I run the tires Westside sells and they make a HUGE difference! Hope it helped!





StuveCorp;1435052 said:


> I have a set of the 19.5 Westside tires and love them. Would never plow again without them.





Big Dog D;1436927 said:


> Do what I did, make your own. I made them up ourselves and can buy off the rack snow tires in common/popular sizes for a fraction of the price of specialty ones. Those Westside Tires just appear to be recapped 19.5's with Gripper Caps on them. My experience over the years with Gripper Caps on trucks is that they weren't that great in the snow. I outfitted my Cat 268B with Cooper M&S and it's night and day compared to the stock tires. The M&S's are studdable too if you feel the need for more traction.
> 
> Here is the link to what I did. http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1135402&postcount=24
> 
> FYI I am running a 10ft ProTech push/pull on the machine.





A Man;1437742 said:


> I ran wolf paws in the past but found the tires were a little spongy on bigger machines. We made these our self and they work really well. 12r22.5 tires.


Looking for updates on how your setups have worked out, pro's & con's?
Anyone else running a designated snow tire on their skid feel free to chime in.


----------



## r.renterprises

I run recaps on my skids and loaders with a similar tread to the Michelin sno plus. Lets just say thats the only way I will go. Now these tires have a good 500 hr on them or more.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Where did you get those re caps?


----------



## Greenmtboy

r.renterprises;1782843 said:


> I run recaps on my skids and loaders with a similar tread to the Michelin sno plus. Lets just say thats the only way I will go. Now these tires have a good 500 hr on them or more.


Can you give us alittle info on what your running, tire size, wheels your running, brand and name of cap etc. ?

Thanks


----------



## r.renterprises

Had pomps do them. Local tire shop sent them in. Just sent in a old set I had. Think they cost me arond 125 each. 16.5 x8 was running them on a bobcat s250. Now thats my loader for salt so they on a s205. Got a deere 244j to do the 250s work. Also had those tires caped


----------



## dodge2500

We bought a set from west side for a new holland l230 and it has changed the machine. 85 percent of the time, the stock tires were fine but there were a few times this season when the pavement underneath got very icy and the snow was heavy and the skids were worthless. We also have a set of wolf paws on a gehl 6640 with great results. Our gehl 7810 has been good with stock tires but it is a very heavy machine. We are planning on putting the 22.5 west side tires on the gehl 7810 for next season just to make sure it doesn't have any problems.


----------



## Antlerart06

I found out flipping the tires around The standard skid tire go better and leaving it in high gear and run foot throttle on icy lots 
But did notice lots wear on the tires They was new they look half gone.
I know guy runs the turf tread design and he loves them

I thinking this will be the tire I'll go to if I can sell mine this summer 
Summer time I run tracks


----------



## Greenmtboy

Does anyone know if Westside custom makes these wheels?


----------



## purpleranger519

It's simple to make your own wheel. Go to a salvage yard and find a good set of dually wheels. Get the bolt patter on your skid and take the wheels to a machine shop and have the centers cut out and welded in. 
That's what I have done on 2 sets Ive made. Going on 4years on one set. No issues.


----------



## ponyboy

I went to a local truck tire shop bought new rims then put on coppers snows tires total cost $1200 but should last me 4-5 years plowing and my workers could not believe the difference it made 
I could have put cheap tires on but I went with what I feel is the best tire this being one of the worst winters my machine never slowed down will be putting these on all my skids 
I wanted wolf paws but my local dealer said the tires were junk


----------



## wildbobcat

How about using chains? I find they are the most effective but can be hard on decorative hard surfacing.


----------



## r.renterprises

Try driving the machine on pavement for 12 hr with chains not for this guy. And chains wear could about imagine how often you would need to replace them.


----------



## ponyboy

Would rip up black top


----------



## Ne1

Could those of you who purchased bobcat truck tires from Westside Tire please tell me exactly what you ordered. Thank you


----------



## Mr. Jon

Ne1;1818235 said:


> Could those of you who purchased bobcat truck tires from Westside Tire please tell me exactly what you ordered. Thank you


I called Westside Tire and told them the make & model of my machine, and they told me what tire & wheel would fit. The tires are 255/70R22.5 recaps.


----------



## ponyboy

I wouldn't put a recap on a skid


----------



## mr.lawn works

A Man;1437742 said:


> I ran wolf paws in the past but found the tires were a little spongy on bigger machines. We made these our self and they work really well. 12r22.5 tires.


Can u send me more details on tires, rims used, mfg, and more up close pictures! Thanks 563-212-3871


----------



## sthoms3355

Just got these from Westside


----------



## Drakeslayer

ponyboy;1895325 said:


> I wouldn't put a recap on a skid


We have run 6 sets of the Westside tires for 8 years and never had a problem with the recaps.


----------



## Triple L

Exactly me either, on my 3rd season, we're not talking highway speeds here and if they don't come off a trailer all the twisting that happens when they're jack knifed time after time backing into tight spots I don't think they'll have a problem on a skidsteer


----------



## HaMMOND PLOWER

*snow tires*

I have a skid steer BobCat 863. I have solid tires. If the going gets tough I just chain 'em up, No probs in several years. Gotta keep 'm tightly tensioned though.

JB
Mt. Shasta CA


----------



## pieperlc

I was happy with solideal lifemasters in the past but got cheap so took a used set and got them recapped. Here is the tread I went with, hopefully they work out. Anyone used anything like this? Comments, good or bad? (hopefully the pic works, never posted pictures before.)


----------



## ponyboy

What's a price on a recap 
May be I will look into it for my next set


----------



## pieperlc

ponyboy;1904328 said:


> What's a price on a recap
> May be I will look into it for my next set


These were $95 each with my casings.


----------



## ponyboy

I pay $145 a tire new so $200 savings 
Guess I need to look around to see who does it local


----------



## WIPensFan

pieperlc;1904324 said:


> I was happy with solideal lifemasters in the past but got cheap so took a used set and got them recapped. Here is the tread I went with, hopefully they work out. Anyone used anything like this? Comments, good or bad? (hopefully the pic works, never posted pictures before.)
> 
> View attachment 140538


Great for pavement...snow, mud and dirt...horrible.


----------



## pieperlc

WIPensFan;1904482 said:


> Great for pavement...snow, mud and dirt...horrible.


Crap. Maybe I should just try to sell them now while they're still new? Mud, I don't care. Dirt, whatever. Snow, I need them to go.

Curious as to why you don't think they'll be good? I viewed them as having enough grooves for snow to stick. They're also not quite as wide as my lifemasters that I have now. Probably won't be as good as a wolf paw but I'm just hoping they're as good as my lifemasters.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Compare them to dedicated M&S. Too blocky. IMO


----------



## pieperlc

Mark Oomkes;1904716 said:


> Compare them to dedicated M&S. Too blocky. IMO


I compared them to these as I have first hand experience with the lifemasters. I was happy with them just tried to save a buck this go around. The lifemasters were no good in mud and so-so in dirt but did good in snow. These seem blocky as well, no?


----------



## WIPensFan

pieperlc;1904710 said:


> Crap. Maybe I should just try to sell them now while they're still new? Mud, I don't care. Dirt, whatever. Snow, I need them to go.
> 
> Curious as to why you don't think they'll be good? I viewed them as having enough grooves for snow to stick. They're also not quite as wide as my lifemasters that I have now. Probably won't be as good as a wolf paw but I'm just hoping they're as good as my lifemasters.


Just way too much solid rubber contacting the ground. That tread will last a long time if you are on pavement most of the time. I had a set of Michelin Radials on a Bobcat 863 yrs ago. Similar functioning tread. they were terrible in the snow. If you're on flat ground in the snow it might be tolerable...MIGHT. Any inclines and declines you're going to be slipping and sliding all over the place. Try it out and see for yourself, you won't lose much newness off of them in one season on snow. If you don't like them you can sell them and get something else, or just get a dedicated set of snow tires and switch back and forth with the seasons like I do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I guess they remind me of my G124's on my 450\550\F800's that sucked in snow and mud and pavement. 

I hate the price of the Michelins, but they are the best 19.5 tires I have found for snow. 

Snowies need to be more open with lots of grooves and siping on the sides.


----------



## jomama45

I know I post this alot, but it's because I swear by grooving tires yourself every Fall, makes a huge difference. I groove brand new tires, darn-near bald tires, we've even done the rears on the 5 yard salt truck, wheel loaders, etc...

You buy this tool once and own it for a long time:

http://www.amazon.com/Ideal-Heated-Knives-Grooving-KNP125L/dp/B0099PQY2U


----------



## pieperlc

Thanks guys. Not what I wanted to hear but at least I know before trying to move 6" of snow. Might just have to bite the bullet and pick up some of the tall boys from westside tire. They'll make my slow skid feel a little like a 2 speed. Anyone interested in a brand new set of recaps?


----------



## jomama45

Why not try grooving them before you blow another $12-1500? Trust me, it will be a night & day difference........


----------



## Greenmtboy

These 19.5's with BDR-W caps have worked out well for me so far.


----------



## pieperlc

Greenmtboy;1905709 said:


> These 19.5's with BDR-W caps have worked out well for me so far.


Are those from westside or ones you made up?


----------



## Greenmtboy

pieperlc;1905768 said:


> Are those from westside or ones you made up?


No, these are not from Westside, I asked the tire guy we use for that cap. You can also have that same cap put on your skid steer tires instead of going out and buying new tires and wheels, you'll get out of it a bit cheaper that way.


----------



## The Natural Landscape

Greenmtboy;1905796 said:


> No, these are not from Westside, I asked the tire guy we use for that cap. You can also have that same cap put on your skid steer tires instead of going out and buying new tires and wheels, you'll get out of it a bit cheaper that way.


We got you a set of wolfpaws a few years back. Out of curiosity what did you not like about them


----------



## snocrete

kagenewengland;1905974 said:


> We got you a set of wolfpaws a few years back. Out of curiosity what did you not like about them


I remember him getting those and posting pics....Im surprised you didn't suggest he go with the larger sized tires for his machine. IMO(and from experience), I would not put that size on any thing larger than a "medium frame class machine". The 400 series wolf paws are the size tire that should be used on large frame skids. Nowadays there are so many more options than paying for "wolf paws", that they are gonna have to come down on the pricing to compete.


----------



## Greenmtboy

kagenewengland;1905974 said:


> We got you a set of wolfpaws a few years back. Out of curiosity what did you not like about them


Yes you did. They did work better then the stock skid steer tire but I was skeptical of the tread pattern, the traction they would have and sidewall strength. I never did have any sidewall issues but traction was a bit to be desired for the hype and cost. The WolfPaws would spin out in a straight line push before I thought they should and I was always bouncing around. I am much more productive with the setup I have now with less bouncing. The 19.5" casing's are very inexpensive sometimes even free (around here), the cost of a cap is less then the cost of a WolfPaw, so you get better traction, stiffer sidewall and cheaper replacement cost. Sipes equal traction.


----------



## snocrete

Greenmtboy;1906514 said:


> Yes you did. They did work better then the stock skid steer tire but I was skeptical of the tread pattern, the traction they would have and sidewall strength. I never did have any sidewall issues but traction was a bit to be desired for the hype and cost. The WolfPaws would spin out in a straight line push before I thought they should and I was always bouncing around. I am much more productive with the setup I have now with less bouncing. The 19.5" casing's are very inexpensive sometimes even free (around here), the cost of a cap is less then the cost of a WolfPaw, so you get better traction, stiffer sidewall and cheaper replacement cost. Sipes equal traction.


While Im sure your new tires work great, your opinion on that (other than the cost factor from snowwolf) would be different, had you got the size tires I was referring to.

What is the true tire height of your new re-caps? Also, what is the load capacity? I must say the tread pattern & siping look great for snow work.


----------



## blade runner

Greenmtboy;1905709 said:


> These 19.5's with BDR-W caps have worked out well for me so far.


I really like how these tires look. What wheel are they on?
Thanks


----------



## Greenmtboy

snocrete;1906536 said:


> While Im sure your new tires work great, your opinion on that (other than the cost factor from snowwolf) would be different, had you got the size tires I was referring to.
> 
> What is the true tire height of your new re-caps? Also, what is the load capacity? I must say the tread pattern & siping look great for snow work.


That may of well been the case snocrete. I was sold the smaller ones because in there opinion they would give me the best traction of the two.
The diameter of the tire is 34 inches and load capacity is 4940 lbs.



blade runner;1906550 said:


> I really like how these tires look. What wheel are they on?
> Thanks


The wheels are 19.5" x 8". You can purchase them from Pomp's Tire, WestSide Tire or purchase wheels from a bone yard, cut the centers out and weld in the new center with your skid steer bolt pattern. There are a few members on here that have done that.


----------



## snocrete

Greenmtboy;1907130 said:


> That may of well been the case snocrete. I was sold the smaller ones because in there opinion they would give me the best traction of the two.
> The diameter of the tire is 34 inches and load capacity is 4940 lbs.
> 
> The wheels are 19.5" x 8". You can purchase them from Pomp's Tire, WestSide Tire or purchase wheels from a bone yard, cut the centers out and weld in the new center with your skid steer bolt pattern. There are a few members on here that have done that.


At this point it dosent matter, and Im sure your new meats will treat you just fine, but you were told wrong.


----------



## pieperlc

Just checked out the snow wolf site. They have added a bunch more sizes since I last looked. The 400 series looks to be the same size tire (outside diameter) as westside is selling, just on a smaller rim?


----------



## snocrete

pieperlc;1907653 said:


> Just checked out the snow wolf site. They have added a bunch more sizes since I last looked. The 400 series looks to be the same size tire (outside diameter) as westside is selling, just on a smaller rim?


They've always had that size


----------



## pieperlc

snocrete;1907656 said:


> They've always had that size


Can you confirm that the 36" tire height does not raise the machine to much for attachments? Such as moving pallets?


----------



## Mr. Jon

pieperlc;1907708 said:


> Can you confirm that the 36" tire height does not raise the machine to much for attachments? Such as moving pallets?


I have the 22.5 tires from Westside, they're like 38" tall and raise the machine 4". No problem with attachments & moving pallets


----------



## snocrete

pieperlc;1907708 said:


> Can you confirm that the 36" tire height does not raise the machine to much for attachments? Such as moving pallets?


It does not.

Typical oem 12x16.5 skid tires (most large frame machines) are 34in tall....therefore, only raising the machine 1in when going to a 36in tall tire.

I've also put a 36in tall tire on a medium frame machine (oem 10x16.5 tire....32in true tire height). In this scenario, we still found our attachments with floating hitches/plates work, along with snow buckets & forks, but it starts to cut it really close and wasn't ideal imo. Plus this setup may start to cause issues with certain attachments functioning properly (ex. - cutting edge attack angle/etc)

IMO, 2in taller than stock is ideal for most scenarios when looking to go with a dedicated snow tire on a skid. Attachments still work fine, traction is increased, and you gain 1-2mph.


----------



## brasski

I have a s750 with the westside 22.5 kit on it and it raised the machine 2 1/2 inches and bucket,forks and my 10 foot Boss pusher work fine.


----------



## dirtnazi

Doesn't that stress the chains in side


----------



## PrecisionSnow

We now have 6 machines outfitted with Westside Snow Kits and we are 100% happy. Everything from a Bobcat S160 -> Bobcat S300 (in terms of size of machine). We have tracked the wear on the tires over the last 2-1/2 years and they seem to last 2x as long as our 'premium' skid-steer loader tires while using them in the winter.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

OK I need tires for my New Holland LS190. So it seems like getting a set of 19.5" wheels from junk yard and having them cut out to fit is the best way? Then just throwing on a set of snow tires? Or have a set of snow tires made from pomps or someplace similar. Just wanted to know what works best for the cost? Also, anyone have the bolt pattern for a New Holland LS190?


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1949661 said:


> OK I need tires for my New Holland LS190. So it seems like getting a set of 19.5" wheels from junk yard and having them cut out to fit is the best way? Then just throwing on a set of snow tires? Or have a set of snow tires made from pomps or someplace similar. Just wanted to know what works best for the cost? Also, anyone have the bolt pattern for a New Holland LS190?


sully chicago tire in so. Holland had rims i found them through ebay or look them up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I deal with chicago tire out here. Have an account with them. Where they truck rims or rims already converted to fit a skiddy?


----------



## snocrete

SullivanSeptic;1949661 said:


> OK I need tires for my New Holland LS190. So it seems like getting a set of 19.5" wheels from junk yard and having them cut out to fit is the best way? Then just throwing on a set of snow tires? Or have a set of snow tires made from pomps or someplace similar. Just wanted to know what works best for the cost? Also, anyone have the bolt pattern for a New Holland LS190?


I would get 22.5 for that size machine...jmo



rjigto4oje;1949709 said:


> sully chicago tire in so. Holland had rims i found them through ebay or look them up


We got a set(rims & tires) for one of our machines from them....almost identical tread pattern as wolf paws, close to half the price(IIRC), and a higher load rating. Also, they were about $500 cheaper than westsides quote at the time.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Truck rims just checked ebay under bobcat rim im sure they have them both ways and for multiple machine's


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have a couple steel 22.5 rims and tires laying around. Just need a few more. Did you just get those cut and welded to fit?


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1949722 said:


> I have a couple steel 22.5 rims and tires laying around. Just need a few more. Did you just get those cut and welded to fit?


I have stock rims I would like to put truck tires on mine i only use it for relocating 
Though


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My stock skid tires are not the greatest for snow right now. They are fine for dirt work, but not snow. This storm proved that to me. I also now need a new door for the other skid steer and a heater for the new Holland


----------



## rjigto4oje

I just looked on ebay door is 877.00 or you can make one like i did. I made a heater. I should have bought 1 cause i froze last year it was negative 10 though


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Start posting links to this stuff. I'm lazy


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1949754 said:


> Start posting links to this stuff. I'm lazy


It use to be easier I'll try. It's probably b cause of all the windshield time this week


----------



## rjigto4oje

Here goes
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331352347183&alt=web


----------



## rjigto4oje

Her is that door

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111587051361&alt=web


----------



## rjigto4oje

Here's the rim

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141427791226&alt=web


----------



## cjwoz

Heres the ones I got form Cassidy tire...


----------



## Antlerart06

SullivanSeptic;1949661 said:


> OK I need tires for my New Holland LS190. So it seems like getting a set of 19.5" wheels from junk yard and having them cut out to fit is the best way? Then just throwing on a set of snow tires? Or have a set of snow tires made from pomps or someplace similar. Just wanted to know what works best for the cost? Also, anyone have the bolt pattern for a New Holland LS190?


I went with Truck tires 235x85Rx16 Maxxsi Buckshots with studs 3,500 tire rating. 34'' tall tire
My OEM tires are 30.5'' these raised me about 3'' I check speed yesterday From fallowing my skid in my truck showing it was going a shade over 15MPH I still need put my GPS in there see the true speed.
First gear sure increase the speed. Might not needed the studs but down here we get lots of ice then we get snow on top that or wet snow packs down like ice.

They do bite well, radial tire will bite better then them Bias Wolf tires I use to run the same tire years ago on trucks. They went well in mud ok in snow.
That's not a tire I would pick if I was looking for a snow tire.

Mine might cost more I wasn't looking at the price.

My skid did some drives at one my Complex's and we always used a tractor. Skid could never drive up them till now. I stop in to watch my guy running it never did spin a tire climbing them drives.


----------



## redclifford

Triple L;1899795 said:


> Exactly me either, on my 3rd season, we're not talking highway speeds here and if they don't come off a trailer all the twisting that happens when they're jack knifed time after time backing into tight spots I don't think they'll have a problem on a skidsteer


Did you have to buy them in the states or somewhere in Ontario


----------



## Broncslefty7

*BKT Snow Tracs*

i purchased a cat 272d this year that weighs in at roughly 9800 lbs. i am worried about the wolf tires being bouncy with such a heavy machine and was thinking of going with the BKT Snow Trac's.

Any thoughts or Opinions, i know the skinnier is better rules of thumb but this machine is super heavy.


----------



## brasski

Westside tire. I have a bobcat s750 weighs around 8700lbs and have NO problem with bouncing.


----------



## Mr. Jon

No bouncing with Bobcat A300 with Westside 22.5 tires. Machine weighs approx. 10k.


----------



## f150skidoo

Antlerart06;1972397 said:


> I went with Truck tires 235x85Rx16 Maxxsi Buckshots with studs 3,500 tire rating. 34'' tall tire
> My OEM tires are 30.5'' these raised me about 3'' I check speed yesterday From fallowing my skid in my truck showing it was going a shade over 15MPH I still need put my GPS in there see the true speed.
> First gear sure increase the speed. Might not needed the studs but down here we get lots of ice then we get snow on top that or wet snow packs down like ice.
> 
> They do bite well, radial tire will bite better then them Bias Wolf tires I use to run the same tire years ago on trucks. They went well in mud ok in snow.
> That's not a tire I would pick if I was looking for a snow tire.
> 
> Mine might cost more I wasn't looking at the price.
> 
> My skid did some drives at one my Complex's and we always used a tractor. Skid could never drive up them till now. I stop in to watch my guy running it never did spin a tire climbing them drives.


What was your original skid steer tires, 12x16.5? Are the truck tires fitting on stock 16.5 rims?


----------



## Broncslefty7

Thanks for the feed back. i will call this west side place today.


----------



## brasski

Westside tire 763-420-2100


----------



## LHL Inc.

*Deere 326D*

Ok fellas, got a Deere 326D today and need to outfit with snow tires! By reading this I'm guessing I should go with 22.5? Talked to snow wolf and they actually told me to go with the wolf paw 100 instead of 400?? They thought the bigger tires would tear up internal parts of the machine over time??! Will west side just sell the rims??


----------



## LHL Inc.

For the record I don't care about the extra 2mph just the traction part.. The 19.5 is still taller than the 12-16.5 right?


----------



## IMAGE

Hey Guys, just wanted to mention that *WE ARE NOW OFFERING FREE SHIPPING TO THE ENTIRE LOWER 48 STATES ON THIS SKID STEER SNOW TIRE PACKAGE!!! *These are the exact same tire/wheel you're seeing from other suppliers, but at a much better cost!

$1490 SHIPPED for a set of 4. Includes the Heavy Duty 3/8" Solid Wheels and 245/70r19.5 Gripper tires that are 34.5" tall.

These fit the majority of machines out there. They don't fit Bobcat 750+ machines because Bobcat has a bigger bolt pattern on those machines. These do fit almost all other machines out there besides those big Bobcats.

Please contact me for more info. My email is [email protected], or you can call the office @ 701-235-7669


----------



## mr.lawn works

Mr. Jon;2020984 said:


> No bouncing with Bobcat A300 with Westside 22.5 tires. Machine weighs approx. 10k.


I also have an A300 looking @ going to a westside tire an rim, does everything clear using all wheel steer?


----------



## Mr. Jon

mr.lawn works;2063506 said:


> I also have an A300 looking @ going to a westside tire an rim, does everything clear using all wheel steer?


Yes. I use all wheel steer all the time. Plenty of clearance for full turn. No rubbing ever.


----------



## The Natural Landscape

We just put our snow wolf tires on ebay. You can buy it now or make an offer as we might surprise you on how competitively priced a wolfpaw can be.


----------



## Shawn S

Here is what I did. 
I bought 4 16x6" rims from my mechanic, brand new, $289.00. I am sure you can find them cheaper, but I have a good mechanic and I don't mind spending a little extra with him. 
I bought 4 STA Super Traxion 7.5 x 16 tires from Kaiser Willys, $833.66 shipped. http://www.kaiserwillys.com/product/3385/willys-jeep-tires-rims-tires-parts-accessories
So for a little less than $1,200 I had my snow tires on the skid steer. Those STA tires are the same ones that my buddy had on his skid steer, they came on his original Wolf Paws.


----------



## White_Gold11

We just bought a set from Steve for our 650 & I can report the traction is night and day..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shawn S;2088989 said:


> Here is what I did.
> I bought 4 16x6" rims from my mechanic, brand new, $289.00. I am sure you can find them cheaper, but I have a good mechanic and I don't mind spending a little extra with him.
> I bought 4 STA Super Traxion 7.5 x 16 tires from Kaiser Willys, $833.66 shipped. http://www.kaiserwillys.com/product/3385/willys-jeep-tires-rims-tires-parts-accessories
> So for a little less than $1,200 I had my snow tires on the skid steer. Those STA tires are the same ones that my buddy had on his skid steer, they came on his original Wolf Paws.


I got a set for $900.


----------



## DGODGR

Mark Oomkes;2089054 said:


> I got a set for $900.


A set of Wolf Paws?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DGODGR;2089244 said:


> A set of Wolf Paws?


Negative...........local JD dealer.


----------



## Ditchdiggin

Mark Oomkes;2089267 said:


> Negative...........local JD dealer.


AIS? Greenmark??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Greenmark....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ditchdiggin;2089508 said:


> AIS? Greenmark??


Ask for Greg Adams, he's the skidsteer\compact loader rep.


----------

